# Hardware Monitoring mit Linux



## Dr.Snuggles (18. Mai 2011)

Gibts ein Linux Programm mit dem ich die Hardware überwachen kann (Temps, Clocks, Lüfterdrehzahl). Die Temperaturen würden mir als Minimum schon reichen. Das einzige was ich gefunden habe war Kommandozeile und das ist mir dann doch zu "Nerdig" vor allem da es um Beobachtungen über mehrere Stunden geht.

Ein kleines Live-Linux auf nem USB Stick mit nem Hardware Monitoring Tool  wäre sehr praktisch zum Benchen. Wie gesagt... Kommandozeile ist keine Option für mich und prinzipiell sollte da Tool auch einen Graph der Temps über einen längeren Zeitraum anzeigen können. Zur Not gingen auch Durchschnittstemperaturen in beispielsweise 5 Minutenintervallen.

Gruß
Snuggles


----------



## Isoroku (18. Mai 2011)

Dr.Snuggles schrieb:


> Gibts ein Linux Programm mit dem ich die Hardware überwachen kann (Temps, Clocks, Lüfterdrehzahl). Die Temperaturen würden mir als Minimum schon reichen. Das einzige was ich gefunden habe war Kommandozeile und das ist mir dann doch zu "Nerdig" vor allem da es um Beobachtungen über mehrere Stunden geht.
> 
> Ein kleines Live-Linux auf nem USB Stick mit nem Hardware Monitoring Tool  wäre sehr praktisch zum Benchen. Wie gesagt... Kommandozeile ist keine Option für mich und prinzipiell sollte da Tool auch einen Graph der Temps über einen längeren Zeitraum anzeigen können. Zur Not gingen auch Durchschnittstemperaturen in beispielsweise 5 Minutenintervallen.
> 
> ...



Moin!

Vielleicht ist "Open Hardware Monitor" was für dich? 
Allerdings habe ich's noch in keinen Repos gefunden, was ja erstmal nicht so schlimm ist, lediglich etwas aufwändiger. ^^
Guckst Du hier: Open Hardware Monitor | CPU Temperature, Fan Speed and Voltages in a Gadget

Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen!

MfG!

Iso.


----------



## Bauer87 (18. Mai 2011)

Für lm_sensors (das „in der Kommandozeile“) gibt es nen ganzen Zoo an Applets. Wobei das Arbeiten im Terminal eigentlich ultra-bequem ist. (Nur diese cmd.exe unter Windows ist Murks.)

@Isoroku: Das ist ein Tool für Windows.


----------



## Isoroku (18. Mai 2011)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> @Isoroku: Das ist ein Tool für Windows.


 
Moin!

Ich habe es selber nicht ausprobiert, aber auf o.g. Website steht: 

"*The Open Hardware Monitor runs* on 32-bit and 64-bit Microsoft Windows XP / Vista / 7 and *any x86 based Linux*"


MfG!

Iso.


----------



## Bauer87 (18. Mai 2011)

Mono mit Winforms… Bitte! Damit wird dein Desktop-Linux mehr zu Windows als es Windows Phone ist. (Zugegebenermaßen habe ich aufgehört zu lesen, als ich die Verzahnung mit .NET bemerkt habe. Dass es offiziell Mono-kompatibel ist, stand zu spät im Text.)

Auch wenn Mono tatsächlich existiert und angeblich auch benutzbar ist, bleibt in meinen Augen lm_sensors mit passender GUI die erste Wahl. Einfach mal im Repo nach „sensors“ suchen.


----------



## Jimini (19. Mai 2011)

Um mal ganz woanders anzusetzen - wie schaut es mit einem Desktop-Widget aus? Für so gut wie alle Desktopumgebungen beispielsweise gibt es ganz nette Erweiterungen, mit denen du dir Werte und Verlaufsgraphen von Temperatur, Auslastung etc. direkt auf dem Desktop anzeigen lassen kannst. Allerdings bauen die meines Wissens alle auf lm_sensors auf, was man einmal einrichten muss und dann läufts.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (19. Mai 2011)

@Jimini: Das meinte ich mit dem „Zoo an Applets“ für lm_sensors.


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (25. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Ratschläge. Ich werde dann wohl eher bei nem Live-Windows bleiben. Ist zwar deutlich dräger vom USB Stick aus als Linux aber es reicht um die Temperaturen aufzuzeichnen. Open Hardware Monitor benutze ich unter Windows und bin damit zufrieden. Nachteil dabei ist dass der Graph maximal 100 Minuten anzeigt. Aber mit Irfan View kann man ja jede Minute nen Screenshot machen.


----------

